# Looking for Myrtle Beach Stay



## Tlarimer (Apr 21, 2020)

Looking for places to stay in or near Myrtle Beach. Prefer something that is beachfront but will consider places that are short walk to beach. Also would like amenities that will appeal to young kids 3 years old. Would need to sleep 6 Adults. Prefer dates June 6th - June 13th.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 23, 2020)

June 6-9 is available for Towers on the Grove and 9-13 is available for Ocean Boulevard....Why not just do a split stay with your Wyndham membership? Both those resorts are amazing for kids.


----------



## Tlarimer (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who sent messages. We have made our booking


----------

